# New parrot, lovebird Recipe made in 1 hour!



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

4 tablespoons of honey, 1/2 cup of your regular bird seed. Mix the honey with the seed and put in the microwave for 30 seconds. Put the seed into a ice tray with a tooth pick stuck into the middle sticking out, and let it sit for 1 hour in the freezer. You now have a tasty treat for your parrot or Lovebird! 
Taylor


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks, Taylor.
Sounds yummie.

Reti


----------

